# ed vs. eod injections: tren/prop/mast



## plifter198 (Mar 6, 2012)

been running these 100mgs eod.  was thinking of switching to 50ed. do you guys feel the benefits from ed injections or not much of a difference.  Im thinkin i dont want my blood levels goin up down...9 weeks out from a show


----------



## juicespringsteen (Mar 6, 2012)

I feel much more stable when i inject tren ED. And by stable i mean mentally stable


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 6, 2012)

i would go with ED for sure..


50/50/50 isnt much though.


with ED, you never forget


----------



## plifter198 (Mar 6, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i would go with ED for sure..
> 
> 
> 50/50/50 isnt much though.
> ...



actually i just figured the dosages out...itll be more like 60-60 ed for prop and mast and the tren will be ran higher than both....ive been running the tren higher this cycle so far and i like it


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree with springsteen. ED with tren for me.


----------



## Hell (Mar 7, 2012)

Ive done both, EOD is just fine for me and I dont feel any fluctuations, but I guess everybody is different.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 7, 2012)

Everyone is different.  You need to see what works best for you.


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 7, 2012)

I was told that some people need to run EQ or Tren ED to reduce or remove the sides.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 7, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> I was told that some people need to run EQ or Tren ED to reduce or remove the sides.


 

What sides does EQ have?


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 7, 2012)

XYZ said:


> What sides does EQ have?



I was told to watch for anxiety at the higher doses and if it started them I may want to dial down the mg per dose and do it ED for the same total wkly dose. This is what I was told if you disagree please let me know. So far I have only had a very small amount of anxiety and it passes very quickly so at this point I am sticking to my Mon-Thurs routine. I really would not want to go ED unless I had to. 

(I know they said it only happens to a very small % of the people who take it, but just wanted it to be noted.)


----------



## PappyMason (Mar 7, 2012)

in a mast tren prop

prop eod

tren ed

mast eod work?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 7, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> I was *told* to watch for anxiety at the higher doses and if it started them I may want to dial down the mg per dose and do it ED for the same total wkly dose. This is what I was told if you disagree please let me know. So far I have only had a very small amount of anxiety and it passes very quickly so at this point I am sticking to my Mon-Thurs routine. I really would not want to go ED unless I had to.
> 
> (I know *they* said it only happens to a very small % of the people who take it, but just wanted it to be noted.)


 
Who are these people you speak of?


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 7, 2012)

ED 4 the win!!


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 7, 2012)

Eod big time! Less you pin less scar tissue you get better your muscles look. Think in long term how much of a pin cushion ur gonna be if you pin every cycle ED. Fuck that


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 7, 2012)

Quit baiting him XYZ! Whoever told you to pin EQ ED is a fucking idiot. I'll throw it out there.


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 7, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Eod big time! Less you pin less scar tissue you get better your muscles look. Think in long term how much of a pin cushion ur gonna be if you pin every cycle ED. Fuck that


 
if you pin your short ester gears ED in lean parts of your body, you can use slin pins and never have to worry about scar tissue.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 7, 2012)

this^

i started drawing with a 23 and shooting with a 25..




cant even feel the 25 at all, straight in straight out..



if you have a steady hand, no need to worry


----------



## Eyayo (Mar 7, 2012)

Hell said:


> Ive done both, EOD is just fine for me and I dont feel any fluctuations, but I guess everybody is different.



Agreed. Also, pinning everyday gets old fast.


----------



## big60235 (Mar 7, 2012)

For me, I have to pin prop ED to reduce the fluctuation in blood levels and keep gyno at bay. So in that case I break up my entire mg for all injectables by 7 and just pin ED. Currently I am pinning 2 times ED because I'm at 4.5cc a day. I can guarantee that pinning hurts less then the pain from killing it in the gym. If you can't take the pain from pinning how in the hell to you train like a freak????


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 7, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Who are these people you speak of?



A sponsor that gave me great advice in regard to setting up my run with Tren Hex Test Cyp/Enth, and EQ. The tren sides were almost non-existent. And the results were great so far. He explained to me the importance of keeps the test low and running the tren higher. Worked like a charm. Of coarse toward the last couple weeks I had to try upping the test to see what would happen and Bamm Heartburn crazy night sweats changing 2 times per night sleeping on a wet bed... ect. So at this point I believe he has good knowledge. Unfortunately he is on another board.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 7, 2012)

big60235 said:


> for me, i have to pin prop ed to reduce the fluctuation in blood levels and keep gyno at bay. So in that case i break up my entire mg for all injectables by 7 and just pin ed. Currently i am pinning 2 times ed because* i'm at 4.5cc a day*. I can guarantee that pinning hurts less then the pain from killing it in the gym. If you can't take the pain from pinning how in the hell to you train like a freak????


 

that's my boy!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2012)

For a show every day. 

For a gym rat either EOD or ED is fine.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 7, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> A sponsor that gave me great advice in regard to setting up my run with Tren Hex Test Cyp/Enth, and EQ. The tren sides were almost non-existent. And the results were great so far. He explained to me the importance of keeps the test low and running the tren higher. Worked like a charm. Of coarse toward the last couple weeks I had to try upping the test to see what would happen and Bamm Heartburn crazy night sweats changing 2 times per night sleeping on a wet bed... ect. So at this point I believe he has good knowledge. Unfortunately he is on another board.


 

Go with what he says if you trust him.  Good luck.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 7, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Quit baiting him XYZ! Whoever told you to pin EQ ED is a fucking idiot. I'll throw it out there.


 

LOL!


----------



## Sterolized (Mar 7, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> I was told that some people need to run EQ or Tren ED to reduce or remove the sides.


 

Who the hell told you to run EQ ed? Or is that a typo?

A lot of people run tren ed and I do the last 2 weeks of my cycle but definantly not EQ ed...


----------



## Sterolized (Mar 7, 2012)

klc9100 said:


> if you pin your short ester gears ED in lean parts of your body, you can use slin pins and never have to worry about scar tissue.


 

Agree 100%!! I use a 27ga 1/2" slin pin for my short esters and pin in the delts. No lumps or soreness ever just gotta warm the oils to push it out easier!


----------



## Sterolized (Mar 7, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> A sponsor that gave me great advice in regard to setting up my run with Tren Hex Test Cyp/Enth, and EQ. The tren sides were almost non-existent. And the results were great so far. He explained to me the importance of keeps the test low and running the tren higher. Worked like a charm. Of coarse toward the last couple weeks I had to try upping the test to see what would happen and Bamm Heartburn crazy night sweats changing 2 times per night sleeping on a wet bed... ect. So at this point I believe he has good knowledge. Unfortunately he is on another board.


 
good! hope he stays on that board and feeds that shit to them and not here!! If he told you to pin EQ ed then he is a fuckin idiot!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 7, 2012)

Personally, I just inject when I feel like it.
Makes you whacko, which makes for better lifting sessions.
You're welcome.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 7, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Personally, I just inject when I feel like it.
> Makes you whacko, which makes for better lifting sessions.
> You're welcome.


 
same...if im too tired ill just say "fuck it" maybe tommorrow


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 7, 2012)

Yep. 3 days, 4 days, fuck it.


----------



## big60235 (Mar 7, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> that's my boy!!!



Gram Monsters, that how we roll!!!!


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 7, 2012)

I ran this cycle 100/100/100 ed, do the math 6ml eod, any way you slice it, same amount of pins. ED w2g.


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 8, 2012)

Sterolized said:


> Agree 100%!! I use a 27ga 1/2" slin pin for my short esters and pin in the delts. No lumps or soreness ever just gotta warm the oils to push it out easier!


 
yep. i use 29g x 1/2" in delts, triceps and quads.


----------

